
The rubber hand illusion - kostandin_k
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16809-body-illusions-rubber-hand-illusion/
======
jbob2000
One of the best TED talks, in my opinion, was given by Vilayanur Ramachandran
and it touches on this topic. It's a great presentation loaded with tidbits
about how the brain works. Found here:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/vilayanur_ramachandran_on_your_min...](https://www.ted.com/talks/vilayanur_ramachandran_on_your_mind)

House (tv show) had an episode on this illusion as well, where House broke
into an amputee's house, tied him up, and used the illusion to stop the
amputee's phantom pain in his "hand".

